# Rattle can art?



## New River Rat (Jul 7, 2014)

I had two really ugly crankbaits laying around that weren't being used. I haven't pulled the trigger on a painting system, but I spent a LOT of my youth painting bicycles and go-karts. These two were done with simple rattle cans, then covered with a two part epoxy. Didn't take a lot of pains with them, but I realized it is do-able.

This is about the size of a Fat Rap 05 or KVD 1.5. The undercoat was silver, flat black back, and some gold glitter from a can.








This is both, the one on the right is basically the same as the first pic, but with an orange undercoat.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice, those came out quite good.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 9, 2014)

Sure surprised me.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2014)

very nice man! Krylon? when you say rattle can paint?


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358924#p358924 said:


> Jim » Today, 06:26[/url]"]very nice man! Krylon? when you say rattle can paint?



Yup


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 9, 2014)

Sharp!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well done. Over the years I have collected dozens of scrungy lures. Maybe now I can make something worthwhile out of them. Thanks for sharing. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Jul 20, 2014)

well, not to paint a fancy bait but ......

when I was in the Navy stationed at Guantanamo Bay Cuba, in 1977,
this old Cuban friend of mine was catching so many snook that
I lowered myself to ask what his secret bait was.

He showed me a beat up Rapala about 6" long - painted black - plain flat black.
When the paint is scratched off where you see the silver, he just repaints it again.
I did the same trick and it WORKED !!! I would have never thought of it myself.
I don't know how it works, maybe just the movement through the water like a baitfish.
This is one time where the fish strikes at movement vs visually seeing their prey.
We only fished at night with this technique so don't know how it will work in the daytime.

I have not had a chance to fish for snook until the past couple of years......
I had forgotten all about the Black Rapala until now - will have a new one in my box
before the weekend.


----------

